# Just picked up a Bugera 6260 head



## Collapse (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I just got the Bugera 6260 head the first of the week. I could not resist the price so I picked one up for a backup for my 6505+. I have been working this amp all week and so far it has been great. just wondering if anyone else has one? how do you like it?


----------



## Apophis (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats, but as always


----------



## Collapse (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks I will get some pics up later today


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 21, 2008)

Collapse said:


> Well I just got the Bugera 6260 head the first of the week. I could not resist the price so I picked one up for a backup for my 6505+. I have been working this amp all week and so far it has been great. just wondering if anyone else has one? how do you like it?



How does it do in the A/B test? 

Does it sound exactly like the 5150? 

Is it an exact clone or are there differences?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was thinking of getting one but I was hoping someone on here got one first so they could give it a review first. Let us know what you think of it after you have given it a good working over.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2008)

^I was actually thinking the same.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been considering this head when I get my car and go back to a half stack. I've heard mixed things about their reliability. 

I've heard some clips on Harmony Central of the Bugera A/B'd with a 5150. The Bugera sounded a touch clearer to me. How's it up close though?


----------



## Alpo (Aug 21, 2008)

I played one of those (or a 6262, can't remember anymore) live a few weeks ago. It sounded pretty good and cut through very well. I wish I'd had more than a few minutes to tweak it, though, I could've definitely gotten an even nicer tone out of it. If those things are reliable they're a damn good value.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 21, 2008)

Alpo said:


> If those things are reliable they're a damn good value.



well, reliability is not theyr thing i would say. if you turn a knob on this head you can see and feel the whole PCB inside moving, and on a german board there are loads of people already waiting for replacements as the amps broke down after 3-4 month or something.

i hate to make generalizations, but: its a Behringer amp, expect nothing more.http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/english-german/generalizations.html


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Aug 21, 2008)

I tried a 333 combo, and it lasted a week before it farted, shit itself and died. The guy in the shop told me that about half of the Bugera stuff they've sold has come back.

I think sometimes you really do get what you paid for. 

Rock on!


----------



## Collapse (Aug 21, 2008)

don't worry I am going to work it hard, I will let you know if it shits the bed



HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> I tried a 333 combo, and it lasted a week before it farted, shit itself and died. The guy in the shop told me that about half of the Bugera stuff they've sold has come back.
> 
> I think sometimes you really do get what you paid for.
> 
> Rock on!


 
To me it does not matter what you buy it can break, my new 6505 crapped out in the first month I had it and needed to be fixed


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hopefully they have all the bugs worked out by the time I get the cash to buy one.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a friend who actually sidelined his Mesa Triaxis for a Bugera 6260. He says it's that good.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 22, 2008)

Shannon said:


> I have a friend who actually sidelined his Mesa Triaxis for a Bugera 6260. He says it's that good.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 22, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I played one of those (or a 6262, can't remember anymore) live a few weeks ago. It sounded pretty good and cut through very well. I wish I'd had more than a few minutes to tweak it, though, I could've definitely gotten an even nicer tone out of it. If those things are reliable they're a damn good value.



Part of that was probbably your tone monster of an epic guitar.

besides, People say exactly the same as you did when they run through my 6505 live...


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Aug 22, 2008)

Collapse said:


> To me it does not matter what you buy it can break, my new 6505 crapped out in the first month I had it and needed to be fixed


 
I totally agree, I've had some bigger name quality gear over the years with problems, shit happens....but....

the expression on the face of the guy behind the counter when he saw me walk in with the Bugera was as telling as the "another one" groan under his breath when I told him what happened.

When I went into the store this morning, he told me that their store demo 333xl combo died too.

I'm not saying all Bugera amps will shit themselves, just too many to make buying one a worthwile risk imho. Hopefully as they make more the quality will improve, but then so will the price. 

I think i'll keep saving for a JSX. 

Rock on!


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 22, 2008)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> I totally agree, I've had some bigger name quality gear over the years with problems, shit happens....but....
> 
> the expression on the face of the guy behind the counter when he saw me walk in with the Bugera was as telling as the "another one" groan under his breath when I told him what happened.
> 
> ...


Behringer returns things all the time, supposedly they are very good about replacing things in short order.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 22, 2008)

I have to say that the overall quality of bugera seems much lower then behringer themself.


----------



## blackout (Aug 22, 2008)

I heard somewhere that it was first batch of them that had problems, haven't heard a burgera horror story for a couple of months or so now, maybe they've sorted it. Anyway, I'd be more than happy to take the risk if the store I buy from has a good return policy, not much to lose really, apart from a bit of time.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 22, 2008)

the 6262 and 333XL looks tempting


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 22, 2008)

Ishan said:


> the 6262 and 333XL looks tempting


So far most of the failings I've read about appear to be with the electrolytic caps. I bet Behringer will figure this out and pay like 3 cents more per head and get better caps to save on return costs.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Aug 22, 2008)

blackout said:


> Anyway, I'd be more than happy to take the risk if the store I buy from has a good return policy, not much to lose really, apart from a bit of time.


 
That's why I tried one, and to be honest, it sounded good while it lasted. When I bought it, I A/B'd it with a JSX, a 6505 and a Mesa Express among others. Imho the JSX was the best, but for the price, the Bugera stuff is bound to grab a few converts. I just hope they work on their reliability.

Rock on!


----------



## Collapse (Aug 22, 2008)

here are a couple of pics, also picked up the Ibanez at the same time. I am running the head through a carvin and a marshall 4x12 right now but will be ordering a vader 4x12 soon


----------



## sepherus (Aug 22, 2008)

wow that even LOOKS like 5150 control set up, if you flip it upside down (or use the combo version)


----------



## DeathShred1 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting a Bugera but hearing about people having problems with them is very discouraging. They look good maybe sound good but break down too much. If this is true then why do they advertise their amps that they have high quality componets?


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 24, 2008)

Just because something has good components, doesn't mean it's put together right. I think everyone is forgetting that in the "golden age"(60s-80s) of tube amps , many of the amps where DOA to the customer. This was a very common occurrence. So don't think this is a problem isolated to Bugera. They are are under the microscope and have many people wanting them to fail to have something to say like "told you so, shoulda bought quality" or "you get what you pay for" to justify their own extravagant purchases. China will figure it out, they always do with these kind of things.


----------



## Ext789 (Aug 24, 2008)

I've tried one before and I was surprised at how good it sounded for how much it costed. I think you're getting a bit more than you pay for just based on the sound but i don't know how they hold up to gigging.


----------



## DeathShred1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Just because something has good components, doesn't mean it's put together right. I think everyone is forgetting that in the "golden age"(60s-80s) of tube amps , many of the amps where DOA to the customer. This was a very common occurrence. So don't think this is a problem isolated to Bugera. They are are under the microscope and have many people wanting them to fail to have something to say like "told you so, shoulda bought quality" or "you get what you pay for" to justify their own extravagant purchases. China will figure it out, they always do with these kind of things.




Thats true. I have also have heard people say the quality sucks with plastic knobs and such. Hey to me that doesnt matter. The Peavey 5150s have plastic knobs as well as many other so called quality amps. I might just have to take a chance and get one. Or should I get a Engl FireBall?


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2008)

Any chance we can hear some clips of the Bugera?


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> Any chance we can hear some clips of the Bugera?


I second this request.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 25, 2008)

DeathShred1 said:


> Thats true. I have also have heard people say the quality sucks with plastic knobs and such. Hey to me that doesnt matter. The Peavey 5150s have plastic knobs as well as many other so called quality amps. I might just have to take a chance and get one. Or should I get a Engl FireBall?



It's not the knobs most people are complaining about, it's the fact pots are mounted on a PCB, which WILL break. It's a very bad design choice but it's certainly cheaper than wires...


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 25, 2008)

Ishan said:


> It's not the knobs most people are complaining about, it's the fact pots are mounted on a PCB, which WILL break. It's a very bad design choice but it's certainly cheaper than wires...



PC board mounting can be good, if the boards are made right, and most are these days. Due to the rise of computer production, pc boards are made out of really tough meterial. The problem is when any of the pots, switches or knobs fail, or the wave soldering takes a shit. Then in most cases you need a whole new board. It is very rare that the actual board fails, technically.


----------

